
US health officials alarmed by paralyzing illness in kids - georgecmu
https://apnews.com/2b43b0f510a1419d8c436e13d082dafa
======
gnat
That paralyzing illness:

> acute flaccid myelitis, or AFM, a rare, mysterious and sometimes deadly
> paralyzing illness that seems to ebb and flow on an every-other-year cycle
> and is beginning to alarm public health officials because it is striking
> more and more children.

